# Dargel HDX or Shallow Sport X3



## t67supra

Just like the title says.....(and in the right section this time haha)

Torn between the Dargel HDX and the Shallow Sport X3. Ive read every post about the two (being mostly about the X3) and understand most of the pros and cons of each boat but looking for first hand experiece and knowledge. Not looking to start a thread bash for either boat as I like different things about each. Im looking for a boat that can do it all and thought seriously about keeping my Tran Sport XLR8 and buying a 30ish CC but Ive now ruled that out and decided to put all my eggs in one basket as most of my fishing is 80% bay. Any input is appreciated. And yes i understand "take a demo in both and decide", which i will but mostly looking for some first hand knowledge of Dargel which seems limited on the wonderful world wide web.


----------



## MarkA70

tx67Supra: Hope you do not mind me gloming on to your thread. I am very interested in this topic. Making move to Rckprt in late Sept and boat is in my plans. Lurked for 2 years here and am totally confused as to what I want/need and the equipment I want/need. I will follow this with interest. 

The Shallow Sport looks great, but have 0 idea on $'s, at 25' not going to be inexpensive.

Thanks!


----------



## boltmaster

Need to look at your requirements and where you plan to fish. Personally i am not familiar with either boat but they are both very large platforms and by all reports very pricey once you figure all the bells and whistles and toys.

The dargel has been out a little longer I believe but you cant knock the SS reputation

test run them both i am sure both can arrange a ride.

there was a thread on here a while back on the ss if i remember the one in the thread was pushing $100k...but it was pretty tricked out


----------



## t67supra

Not a problem MarkA, and best of luck on your purchase.

Boltmaster I am familiar with pricing on both boats and they are similar enough that im not weighing that on my choice. As for the type of fishing, my needs are going to be as wide spread. Most of the fishing will be done in Galveston bay complex. I want a boat that will handle the rough runs across to East bay but still be able to get in the back lakes and skinny waters and make some shorter offshore trips (40-50 miles) on good days. I also make the occasional trip to Port Mansfield but not as often as id like.


----------



## 89rfl

This exact one at the Houston boat show was in the 90,000 dollar range but it was sweet! I don't have that kind of money but it should fit your needs. And if I remember right the base for the Dargel is around 60


----------



## txoutdrsman

I wouldn't even put the X3 and the Dargel in the same category... X3 all the way.


----------



## Coastline Marine

I can't help you out on the Dargel but I can give you a ride on an X3 when you get ready.

Base price for boat, motor, trailer, rigging is mid 60's....Extra Aluminum and Electronics go on top of that #.

I have jumped it up in under a foot and been offshore in it.

Pretty incredible.

Cole Starr
Coastline Marine


----------



## MarkA70

Coastline Marine: please PM me with how to get hold of you. Would love to take a ride and see what this boat is like. Will be late Sept or early Oct prior to test ride. What kinda delivery time are we talking?


----------



## Coastline Marine

PM Sent


----------



## Bottom Finder

My Dargel 250 Kat Demo should be in next week, be happy to run you in it to compare.


----------



## t67supra

Cole I came in yesterday to get that quote knocked out but you had just left. Ill be back in today if your there.


----------



## Coastline Marine

I will be here until 4:30 or you can email me what you want quoted if that is more convenient.

[email protected]


----------



## Trout33

I have had my Dargel 25 HDX Kat for a little over a year. I am very satisfied with the boat, its performance and the service from Dargel. I have had many boats, the prior boat being a Pathfinder 2200. The Dargel Kat is by far the most comfortable, dry ride of any bay/flats boat I have owned or been in. It drifts and gets up in much skinnier water than my Pathfinder did. It drifts in under 9 inches and gets up in under 12 inches. I fish mainly the flats of the LLM and I cross Baffin Bay and Corpus Christi Bay so I wanted a boat that would get me through those choppy bays without leaving me at the end of the day with sore old bones. But I still wanted to be able to fish 9 mile hole, Gladys hole and other shallow flats. My Pathfinder would not do it. In fact, my Dargel Kat will get up in depths that my 16 foot J-Craft would not get up in. 

From my viewing of the SS X3 and its bottom configuration, it looks like it too would be a good boat for my purposes. However, it wasn't available when I bought my boat. From my talking to the dealers at the boat shows, it seemed that the price of a comparably equipped X3, it would end up about $20,000 to $30,000 more that the Dargel Kat. Also, I think the X3 seems to be equipped more often with a 300 HP whereas, the Dargel is great with a 250 HP.

I believe that most would be happy with either boat. Dargel has been around longer than SS but both have great reputations. There are no bad things to say about either manufacturer. Like you already know, Even if price doesn't matter, you should ride both during conditions you are interested in seeing how it performs in. Buy the one you like and that is the best value to you. PM me if you want details.


----------



## t67supra

Thanks for the info. Any trips offshore?


----------



## Trout33

Only made one trip offshore on a day I was Tarpon and Snook fishing in S. Padre. Went offshore down the beach looking for tarpon. It was rough enough that the 18 foot boat with me took some waves over the bow while trying to get out the jetties. I had not trouble or discomfort in my boat. They decided to stay inside the jetties. We went several miles down the beach fishing but didn't find the Tarpon so came back. I plan to fish offshore this month and next but have not gone yet this year.

Neither the SS X3 nor the Dargel 25 HDX are designed as primarily offshore. They both are designed primarily for flats fishing but have deep v bows so they can be comfortable offshore as long as it is not too rough. I don't want to tempt fate as both boats are primarily flat in the back portion of the hull so they will float shallow and get up shallow. A boat with a deep V rear hull will be much better for offshore.


----------



## kcliff

Trout that color combo is great looking. Really nice boat and appreciate you helping out. I have nothing to ad other than both are great manufacturers and have been around for a while.


----------



## Trout33

Thanks. Special order color.
You are right. Both are trusted manufacturers. Can't go wrong with either


----------



## TEXASBACKWATER

I Like This One!

Wes sent these pics over the other day.

Extra Options Added:

Raised Console, T-Top w/ elec. box, Extra insulated live well (2 full live wells), 80 Gallon fuel cell (1/2 Full), 2 power poles, boarding ladder, custom powder coated aluminum, custom made cushions, High Beam Head lights, interior led lights, Front Yeti (standard), finished out front hatches...

250 SHO

Draft: 9"

Hit 50 MPH with a four blade prop and a Raised Console T-top


----------



## ReelWork

Personal preference, but I actually like the lines and look of the Shallow Sport just a tad more - both are absolutely fine looking rigs though. Crazy how much they are costing these days!


----------



## TEXASBACKWATER

More pics


----------



## TheSamarai

Personally I would keep the trans, These boats are still inshore boats. I wouldnt feel too good about taking these things out on a regular basis 40-50 miles offshore. They are still advertised mainly as an inshore boat. On days that you can take this thing comfortably offshore, you are probably able to do it in your trans. Now if u want a bigger boat to fish inshore then thats another discussion.


----------



## TexasFlatsFisher

We have had our Kat for about 1 1/2 years now and I have no major complaints about it so far. Its a great all around bay boat and handles rough water better than any bay boat ive been on. I mainly fish the Rockport area and Port Mansfield so having a boat that can get into and out of the back lakes I fish was important to me. Im used to fishing on skiffs and flats boats in these situations, but the Kat surprisingly handles the flats as good if not better than most, especially for its size. Im not gunna throw number out there bc people just bash and doubt anything that is said, but that 25 Kat amazes me everytime I take it out. I cant tell you how many times im thinking "I cant believe we are cruising through this with no problem". It can run through anything Ive seen any other boat with an outboard run through(and ive driven tons of boats) and it can get up as long as it is floating. I will say, ours has a 250 SHO w/ TRP lower unit, so its kinda cheating in shallow water, but man that things is saaaweeeet!!! O yea, and Ive got it up to 57mph top speed, light load, Which is PLENTY fast for me but im not one of those people that gets off to going 100mph on the water.

As far as rough water/offshore, it will eat up pretty much any bay chop at 50 mph. I run it straight across Aransas bay all the time with no worries and beer in hand. Also been offshore about 15 times in it and it runs great. Usually I just go out about 40 miles or so but Ive been as far as the East Breaks in it before(~70-75 mile). Ours has [email protected] fuel tanks so when we run out of one, its time to go home!! Usually bring a couple 5 gallon cans just in case. Ive had it out in some pretty rough seas before as well. Again, not gunna get bashed for throwing numbers out there, but suffice it to say, the boat can handle it. The real question is if you can!! I have learned that if you weight down the bow with ice and gear and keep your motor tucked in, it rides alot better. It doesnt give the nose the opportunity to rise up and slam and it keeps the V's in the water.

As for comparison to the SS, I cant say much there as I have never ridden on the X3. Ive been on every other boat they make many times and they are great boats so Im sure the X3 is right in line with that. But for some reason Capt. Chalie Buchen(a die hard SS fan) is already selling his after only having it for 4 months. Anyone know why??

If you have any more questions, feel free to ask or just PM me. Actually gunna be headin to Falcon/East Breaks this weekend. Lets see how it goes.

Heres some pics.


----------



## bjmillet

Best head to head competition I've seen on 2Cool!!!!


----------



## Bottom Finder

Recent Packer Patrol rescue


----------



## TEXASBACKWATER

Capt. Frank Vasquez boat


----------



## TEXASBACKWATER

couple more shots


----------



## Jeff SATX

nice boats!


----------



## yellowskeeter

Sweet on all counts and both counts !


----------



## TEXASBACKWATER

Capt. Charlie Buchen buys and sells a new Shallow Sport every year.

I would like to ride on an X3 that had a TRP....I think Chad and Cole at Coastline Marine usually set their tournament boats up that way, but I don't know if they did their new X3 w/ a 250 SHO TRP?

You can rig an X3 with fuel options from 60-80-120 gallons.

Nice looking boat.


----------



## Trout33

What kind of Tower Speakers are on that X3 owned by Captain Vasquez? Looks like they face forwards and backwards. Looking for some for my Scouting tower on my Dargel Kat.


----------



## Coastline Marine

I didn't put a TRP on mine this year. I really want to get one and run it but I think for 99% of people running this boat you really don't need to spend the money on the TRP. My boat for sure floats in under 10" and gets up plenty shallow for everything else it does.

Turns on a dime and eats up rough stuff.

Here is one we just delivered last week and they are rolling in to me about every 2-3 weeks from SS so I will post many more as we get them outfitted with electronics and custom aluminum.


----------



## ReelWork

That X3 is just awesome...


----------



## koyhoward

Both the Dargel and the SS are good looking boats but the one TEXASBACKWATER posted may be the best looking boat I've seen. Slap a 300 on the back and please deliver to my house!


----------



## TEXASBACKWATER

I think they are Bazooka Double ended


----------



## j4577

Posting to keep thread alive. Awesome looking boats and need more information. What's price range?


----------



## troutsupport

Cole is good people and will help you all he can.


----------



## TexasFlatsFisher

TEXASBACKWATER said:


> Capt. Charlie Buchen buys and sells a new Shallow Sport every year.
> 
> I would like to ride on an X3 that had a TRP....I think Chad and Cole at Coastline Marine usually set their tournament boats up that way, but I don't know if they did their new X3 w/ a 250 SHO TRP?
> 
> You can rig an X3 with fuel options from 60-80-120 gallons.
> 
> Nice looking boat.


Yea I know Capt Charlie gets a new boat every year. Ive fished with him at least once a year for the last ~10 years or so. But he usually keeps his boats until Jan-Feb before he sells them. Im just wondering why he's selling his new X3 after only a few months? Last time I saw him, all he could talk about was his new X3 and how it could blow the Dargel out of the water hahahah. Wondering if he changed his mind!!!

Also, that blacked out X3 you posted looks SWEET! Nice rig!!


----------



## JamesAggie

How would these boats fare in sloppy waters like Galveston Bay compared to V hull such as a 2400 Pure Bay or Majek Extreme 25?


----------



## TEXASBACKWATER

A Six Year Old Can Drive It in moderate chop at 3/4 throttle and Mom and two kids can sit on the front ice chest.


----------



## bjmillet

Between this and the SCB Recon/Pescador Copy Cat Thread, who needs MMA?


----------



## Capt. Juarez

Just my 2 cents on this... I have been in the X3 a bunch in Galveston since Cole got his in and the front deck space is unreal. From the pics of the Dargel doesnt look like it has as much space that being said i have never been in one but that is the kinda stuff you need to looking at when comparing these two boats... The dargel looks to have high quality fit and finish but i can tell you first hand the X3 is second to none...


----------



## Capt. Juarez

O and James the X3 has a way better ride than the Pure Bay in Galveston chop. I have been in the pure bay and the ride in a X3 with a tower is 10 times smoother not to mention being 6 foot of the deck. Im not sure about the 25 majek i have never been in one..


----------



## TEXASBACKWATER

*Fishing the Mud Boils*


----------



## ut755ln

I have fished on both boats now and like them both. I am not sure about the Dargel but the X3 has a 9' beam and requires special permitting for the trailer.

I realize that the OP wanted comparison between the Dargel and the Shallow Sport but there is a 3rd option out there that you should consider. Simmons Custom Boats makes a 23' and 25' Stingray Widebody that is very comparable in terms of deck space and size of sponsons to the other boats. Oh yeah, it is fast also.


----------



## t67supra

Thanks for all the great info posted as I truly appreciate it. And Wow Frank Vasquez's boat is sick!

Yes, the SCB widebody is no doubt a contender in this class. I spoke with Eric about a month ago (my office is about 1000yds from his so I have to stare at those beautiful boats everday) and they are preoccupied building the Recons therefore the wait time was a bit longer than my impatient *** can stand, otherwise I might have to lean towards the 23' or 25' widebody. If it wasnt for a growing family and my needs changing a bit to accommodate youngsters I would have already jumped in line for a Recon. 

Cole with Coastaline Marine was very informative and second to none when I stopped by for my quote. As it stands, I think I am about sold on the X3 unless the A. the wait time on a SCB widebody shortens B. the wait time on the X3 lengthens. At which point ill be back to pure confusion.


----------



## JDean

I didn't read through it all, and I'm a little biased.. But here's a couple of the old videos we did, the numbers are as advertised and we're always glad to show you.

Rough Water.





A little of everything.





If you're seriously considering buying and want to go for a ride down south I can arrange it in both the 250 or 230 KAT.


----------



## j4577

How are people handling the 9' width on the X3? I would guess most people would just go ahead and go down the road and not worry about it and probably never have a problem as far as needing a permit, but you could always run into the wrong person and it become a ticket.


----------



## bjmillet

In Texas anything over 8'6" (102") is a wide load. There's a bunch of us with 8' wide boats that if you add the wheels, we're plum over 8'6". If you notice the X3 sits above the wheel fenders not inside them.


----------



## TEXASBACKWATER

I have a friend from Houston with a Southshore ( Beam 9'4") and he has never had a problem.


----------



## j4577

bjmillet said:


> In Texas anything over 8'6" (102") is a wide load. There's a bunch of us with 8' wide boats that if you add the wheels, we're plum over 8'6". If you notice the X3 sits above the wheel fenders not inside them.


That's pretty much what I thought. Just didn't know if anyone had any problems.


----------



## gman1772

He swears when he grows up he's gonna buy him an X3. For the time being he's still first mate on the Bahia.


----------



## Bottom Finder

Finally, finally got my demo in. Now just gotta get he heck outta here and go fishing!


----------



## yellowskeeter

Nice!!


----------



## texasislandboy

You would think they would add some front deck space,


----------



## Backwater1

Who is running the SX3 with the tower I saw earlier this week on 146? Black hull.


----------



## OldManOwen

The lines on that boat are beautiful.



Nathan M Owen
SSGT USMC RET

Katie Couric while interviewing a Marine Sniper, asked:
"What do you feel when you shoot a terrorist?"
The Marine shrugged and replied: "Recoil."


----------



## Bottom Finder

texasislandboy said:


> You would think they would add some front deck space,


They can, I prefer this set up because of the room. With the raised console I don't really need the storage.


----------



## Gilbert

Bottom Finder said:


> Finally, finally got my demo in. Now just gotta get he heck outta here and go fishing!


what's the price on that one?


----------



## LouieB

Backwater1 said:


> Who is running the SX3 with the tower I saw earlier this week on 146? Black hull.


I think that's Cole Starr's from Coastline Marine.


----------



## grinderman

Or go with the X3's big brother-love mine-goes everywhere I want to go around Rockport area plus easily 50 plus offshore. The offshore bug has bit me bad so thinking of going bigger.


----------



## Bottom Finder

Gilbert said:


> what's the price on that one?


This one's not for sale until August of 14' but they start in the lower $60Ks with a 250 Pro XS and all of the standard equipment (Jackplate, Hydraulic Steering, Leaning Post, Dual Livewells with Recric and Aerator, Trailer, etc.)


----------



## TIMBOv2

I ain't got no dog in this hunt, but the Dargel Kat is a fine looking rig. As well the SSX3 I would really have to ride in both in all situations to make up my mind. Both are awesome looking rigs


----------



## Coastline Marine

It's actually dark gray not black. Focus on the tower not the good looking dude in the black shirt.


----------



## shallowgal

Ummmm....yeah Cole....I'm sure people will have trouble keeping their eyes off you not your lovely lady friend


----------



## Coastline Marine

Kyra I was just trying to take you off of the "does she come with the boat" list. Everyone that pics up a SS brochure says something along those lines lol


----------



## Bottom Finder

Went got some photos on the water today.


----------



## yellowskeeter

sweeeet!


----------



## TEXASBACKWATER

The bottom of the SS X3 is what I think is beautiful....It looks like Neptune's Trident with lifting strakes and a double tunnel.


----------



## RedXCross

That Shallow sport is a work of art


----------

